# hardy H2 overflow pipe is weeping out.



## WVKenwood (Nov 28, 2015)

Greetings all,
  I'm having a slight problem with what I think is my hot water loop inside water box.
I diagnosed the leak to the hot water loop when I shut down the valves at the water heater.
shortly after leak stopped.
  My question is has anyone had such a problem? If so what will cure /fix it. Help...


----------



## hondaracer2oo4 (Nov 28, 2015)

You are referring to the dhw coil in the h2 correct? I had an h4 before. My suggestion would be to just stop using the coil and use a sidearm hx or flat plate hx off of the feed lines from the boiler to the house. I always thought that thing was silly, a flat plate or sidearm hx is a much better way to go. If you reallllllly want to fix the coil they are replaceable. Take the outer cover of the boiler. Then you can unscrew the cover off of the top of the boiler. After that you can unscrew the coil fittings inside the water tank. Search for hardy boiler parts in google. You can purchase a new coil from a hardy parts seller.


----------



## WVKenwood (Nov 28, 2015)

hondaracer2oo4 said:


> You are referring to the dhw coil in the h2 correct? I had an h4 before. My suggestion would be to just stop using the coil and use a sidearm hx or flat plate hx off of the feed lines from the boiler to the house. I always thought that thing was silly, a flat plate or sidearm hx is a much better way to go. If you reallllllly want to fix the coil they are replaceable. Take the outer cover of the boiler. Then you can unscrew the cover off of the top of the boiler. After that you can unscrew the coil fittings inside the water tank. Search for hardy boiler parts in google. You can purchase a new coil from a hardy parts seller.


 

 Hmmm.. 
   How ironic. You can meet Honda people everywhere.
I'm also a Honda nut as well. I own 2 CT-90's/S-90's 1 CL-200 
plus a CL-72 in parts at present. Back to the boiler issues.
 not wanting to redesign the system. I might check to see if anything
loose in boiler.
                             Thanks, Hondaracer for the reply will check it out.


----------



## hondaracer2oo4 (Nov 28, 2015)

I have a ct 90, can't remember the year, a crf250r and a xr 250. I understand not wanting to rebuild the system but be careful when you pull the cover off the water tank. They chaulk around the chimney on a flange that is welded to the chimney itself on the water tank side. My flange was in bad shape and I could never get the silicone to keep a seal which caused the water tank to steam off and exit around the chimney. I had to add about 5 gallons a week because of it.


----------

